# canning your own meats???



## crutchfields

I'm rather new to this. I've canned veggies and fruits for most of my life but I've no idea where to begin with meats, dairy, or poultry. With a family as large as mine (2teenage boys, 3adults, and 3preschool girls) I need to get busy stocking up asap. All suggestions welcone and much appritiated.


----------



## Caribou

I have canned fish and meat for many years. I'm not quite sure what your question is. Put the meat in a jar and cook it up. I have personally eaten fish that I had put up twenty years before. Over one hundred year old canned goods have been tested and found to have maintained much of their nutrition. If you have a specific question please ask.


----------



## partdeux

Buy stuff on sale, buy 10-20% more then you would normally buy (remember it was on sale)

If you don't own the Ball Blue Book, buy it. DO NOT adapt the recipes or instructions until you are very comfortable with the whats and whys, even then, it's uncharted risk.

Canning is a very easy process. I'd suggest starting with water bath safe foods first to get used to the steps. Pressure canning is the next steps, and in general pretty easy to do.


----------



## Grimm

What foods does your family normally eat? Start by stocking up those. We eat a lot of chicken so I can chicken. If you eat ground beef then can that.


----------



## Wanderer0101

Ate five year old canned chicken yesterday and it was fine. It was our first attempt at canning meat. Just follow the pressure canning instructions, be careful about the fluid levels in the jar, keep everything scrupulously clean, don't hurry and you'll be fine.


----------



## LincTex

We have canned chicken meat (on the bone) for decades. It doesn't need a lot of liquid in the jar, but the meat at the very top dries out a little bit.


----------



## neldarez

I buy boneless, skinless chicken breasts whenever they are on sale and can them because it is so easy. Cut into pieces, stick into jar and pressure can. I've started adding a few things lately, such as, I put salsa in with my chicken and that is really good. I don't add liquid to the chicken breasts, they make their own because I can them raw.


----------



## Meerkat

We bought 55 lb.s of london broil when it was on sale and canned it. It tasted so so we went back when it was sale again and canned another 15lb.s. It was london broil .

Cooked for 90 min.s on 10psi.

That was last novenber and we just ate the last qt.jar yesterday.I think we got about 40 qt.s out of the 70lb.s of meat.

We used it in spagetti,chili,soups,bar b ques and wraps.Plus the juice was good fro our dogs.

It was a job cuttign up but well worth it.It was tender and tasty.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The Ball Blue Book is very good, but you can also google the USDA canning book and get the same thing for free. I have both and they are almost identical in directions.


----------



## UncleJoe

I'm willing bet you'll find anything you need to know about canning meats in this thread. But be warned; it's a 231 page (and growing) thread.


----------



## lazydaisy67

I also like www.simplycanning.com It's got a lot of good info about canning pretty much everything. I pour hot chicken and hot beef broth over my meats before putting them in the pressure canner. It's really, really good! Make sure you know your elevation too. That's important to the canning process.


----------



## crutchfields

Thank you so much. We've always been skittish of canning our own meats. I called my grandmother first to ask for her advice. She said, and I quote, "OH NONONO! I DON'T DO THAT!" We usually just put all of our meat in the deep freeze. Last winter a storm took out the power and we lost all of the meats we had. So, I'm going to give it a shot next week.


----------



## Grimm

crutchfields said:


> Thank you so much. We've always been skittish of canning our own meats. I called my grandmother first to ask for her advice. She said, and I quote, "OH NONONO! I DON'T DO THAT!" We usually just put all of our meat in the deep freeze. Last winter a storm took out the power and we lost all of the meats we had. So, I'm going to give it a shot next week.


When I started canning meat I took whole chickens and boiled them. I canned the cooked chicken in its own broth after deboning it. I felt like I was safer cooking it first.

Once you are more comfortable canning meat you'll get hooked and start canning hotdogs, bacon, meatloaf...


----------



## Caribou

I have always canned raw meat. Find a book and follow the directions or get someone to show you the process. I hope you enjoy canning as much as I do.


----------



## UncleJoe

Caribou said:


> I have always canned raw meat.


Same here. I add water and a pinch of sea salt so I have some broth to make gravy. Canning meat really isn't any different than canning anything else that requires a pressure canner. And having meat on the shelves when the power goes out is rather comforting.


----------



## kyredneck

I've only canned meat raw; after 90 min for qts @ 10 psi it's COOKED ENOUGH! 

Chicken and pork is the meat I've canned. (well, ham & beans too)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Taint hard. foller a few simple directions, keep everthin CLEAN, proper pressure fer yalls altitude, right length a time an yall do just fine. It really be a perty simple process an the canned meats could be worth there weight in gold.

The hotdogs, meatloaf er any a it be handy fer a quick meal when yall don't have time ta cook. Just remember, store yer stuff in a cool dark place.

Yall can feel free bout askin questions here, folk be glad ta answer, plus there be lots a posts on cannin stuff that'll head yall in the right direction.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have only been canning a short time (2-3 months) and these folks here taught me how not to be afraid to can meat. I have used some of the canned hamburger for Mexican casserole and the stew meat for beef stew and it was FABULOUS!!! I canned wieners last week and they are so ugly but I am sure they are safe. I also followed the Ball Blue Book.


----------



## ksmama10

Allow me to make a pitch for a great little book by our own davearm and gypsy sue: Food Storage: Preserving Meat, Dairy, and Eggs.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1482081210/ref=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_hst_2


----------



## readytogo

*TV Dinners in a Jar*

That is the way to go, not only for emergencies but everyday meals, I canned what we like only. Chili`s, pasta/meatballs sauces, ham hash, bbq beans, meatloaf's, dinner size hot dogs, meats ready to season and turn into quick meals, etc. Is a good way to buy in bulk, saved and preserved.


----------



## merks

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Taint hard. foller a few simple directions, keep everthin CLEAN, proper pressure fer yalls altitude, right length a time an yall do just fine. It really be a perty simple process an the canned meats could be worth there weight in gold.
> 
> The hotdogs, meatloaf er any a it be handy fer a quick meal when yall don't have time ta cook. Just remember, store yer stuff in a cool dark place.
> 
> *Yall can feel free bout askin questions here, folk be glad ta answer*, plus there be lots a posts on cannin stuff that'll head yall in the right direction.


Ok I have a question, I can pickup about 15 packs of Johnsonville chili cheese sausage for a buck a piece, They experied about 8 days ago, but I know that with all the preservatives they are just fine. My question is if I can them will all the chili-cheese stuff ooze out?


----------



## UncleJoe

merks said:


> My question is if I can them will all the chili-cheese stuff ooze out?


Yes. 
A while back I put some cheese filled sausage in the canner by mistake. They were no longer cheese filled when they came out.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Yup, like UJ says, there gonna ooze there insides out. Know that don't mean ya can't do it, they just ain't gonna be perty be all.


----------



## merks

Thanks, guess I'll pass on this deal. Others will come along soon.


----------



## LincTex

They will still be edible. I would slice them 1/2" thick and then can them. When you are ready to eat, just scoop the slices and sauce out of the jar and into a pan/bowl to reheat. They would prob be great in a stew.

I don't mind cheese, but chili? INSIDE the sausage? What the hell was Johnsonville thinking??


----------



## lilmissy0740

I know this has been beaten to death, lol. But I don't want to read the other thread with a million pages, sorry. We are butchering 50 chickens tomorrow and I want to try canning some breasts, raw packed. One book I have says pressure 15 lbs for 90 mins, fill with liquid and salt. The other one says 15 lbs 75 mins no liquid. Uuugh. What is the time and do I need to add liquid?


----------



## brightstar

lilmissy0740 said:


> I know this has been beaten to death, lol. But I don't want to read the other thread with a million pages, sorry. We are butchering 50 chickens tomorrow and I want to try canning some breasts, raw packed. One book I have says pressure 15 lbs for 90 mins, fill with liquid and salt. The other one says 15 lbs 75 mins no liquid. Uuugh. What is the time and do I need to add liquid?


 Liquid is your preference. I like mine in stock and canned but can do without liquid. 90 mins is for quarts and 75 mins is for pints. Hope that helps  oh and are you high above sea level?? I do mine at 11 lbs


----------



## lilmissy0740

brightstar said:


> Liquid is your preference. I like mine in stock and canned but can do without liquid. 90 mins is for quarts and 75 mins is for pints. Hope that helps  oh and are you high above sea level?? I do mine at 11 lbs


Thanks our elevation is 1110. Does the meat dry out wo water?


----------



## brightstar

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks our elevation is 1110. Does the meat dry out wo water?


Not at all, it makes its own broth/juice as it cooks. I can my venison sliced without liquid and it stays juicy and tender.


----------



## LincTex

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks our elevation is 1110. Does the meat dry out wo water?


Yes, over time it will, mostly at the top.
I firmly believe that adding liquid to make stock is not only filling up some empty space, but also providing some very useful broth! Take advantage of it since you are already at that point anyway.


----------



## Caribou

Beef, moose, caribou, and salmon without adding any liquid. I pack the jars tight to the fill line with meat and I don't leave any room to add water. The meat shrinks and leave a bit of juice in the jar. It depends as to what I am doing as to whether I dump the juice into the pot or throw it down the drain.


----------



## LincTex

Caribou said:


> It depends as to what I am doing as to whether I dump the juice into the pot or throw it down the drain.


Say it isn't so!! 
We ALWAYS make soup or gravy from the "juice".


----------



## lilmissy0740

brightstar said:


> Not at all, it makes its own broth/juice as it cooks. I can my venison sliced without liquid and it stays juicy and tender.


Ok I promise this is it for questions....

I am making stick with my backs, I can use this as the liquid, right? Do I fill the jars with just a 1" head space or only half full?

We got our chickens processed yesterday. Didn't have time last night to can the breasts. Will they be ok in the fridge until tomorrow? We are trying to rest on Sundays.


----------



## lazydaisy67

They should be fine. I've never canned chicken without broth on top so if you do it that way and you're happy with the results I may try my next batch that way as well.


----------



## lotsoflead

brightstar said:


> Not at all, it makes its own broth/juice as it cooks. I can my venison sliced without liquid and it stays juicy and tender.


Ditto, Ditto!!


----------



## brightstar

lilmissy0740 said:


> Ok I promise this is it for questions.... I am making stick with my backs, I can use this as the liquid, right? Do I fill the jars with just a 1" head space or only half full? We got our chickens processed yesterday. Didn't have time last night to can the breasts. Will they be ok in the fridge until tomorrow? We are trying to rest on Sundays.


Oh yeah, they'll be fine in fridge. If using liquid, fill to 1" headspace. You can even use just water for liquid too. When I can my ground beef (cooked, drained, and rinsed), I use water for the liquid. I just think stock adds more flavor and can be used when you open jar


----------



## lilmissy0740

Thank you all for your help, I was afraid to hold the chicken overnight. So I got it done last night. I put it in raw and pressure cooked for 90 mins. It made its own broth and most of the jars as you can see are almost full. The juice is yellow and fatty looking so that is good. Now to wait and taste in a few months.
But thanks everyone.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

lilmissy0740 said:


> The juice is yellow and fatty looking so that is good.


Fatty-looking or actual fat in there? I've read many places that you want as lean a meat as possible since your fat will go rancid before anything else in there goes bad. Have you read/ heard the same?


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> Fatty-looking or actual fat in there? I've read many places that you want as lean a meat as possible since your fat will go rancid before anything else in there goes bad. Have you read/ heard the same?


Not with meats if canned right. 
I have eaten canned chicken that was 10 years old (skin/fat still on), and other than being really dry on top (no liquid in jars) it was fine, no rancidity. My grandmother always put in a small scoop of salt, and a small scoop of pepper - but I don't remember the size of each (1/4 tsp? 1/2 tsp???)

I also have some canned Corned Beef (product of Argentina?) that has a best used by date of 2007 and it's fine. Same with the Spam (which is FULL of fat!!). I wonder if it's because of all the salt? Either way - no issues. It's the stuff with vegetable oils that seems to get so horrid when they go rancid, but that's all because oxygen was still getting to them.


----------



## ReadyMom

I have a couple of jars that have dried meat, on top ... do you just cut that off, before eating?


----------



## brightstar

LincTex said:


> Not with meats if canned right. I have eaten canned chicken that was 10 years old (skin/fat still on), and other than being really dry on top (no liquid in jars) it was fine, no rancidity. My grandmother always put in a small scoop of salt, and a small scoop of pepper - but I don't remember the size of each (1/4 tsp? 1/2 tsp???) I also have some canned Corned Beef (product of Argentina?) that has a best used by date of 2007 and it's fine. Same with the Spam (which is FULL of fat!!). I wonder if it's because of all the salt? Either way - no issues. It's the stuff with vegetable oils that seems to get so horrid when they go rancid, but that's all because oxygen was still getting to them.


On salt and pepper, I usually add a 1/2 tsp each to pints and 1 tsp each to quarts. It's what my Granny did too


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I got smoked pork cubes what be 7 years old. On toppa the meat be a layer a fat prolly 3/4 inch thick. Pork butts got fat, even ifin ya pull most a it out it gonna have fat. Point bein, it ain't never hurt nothin er gone bad. Many times back in the old days, meats was packed in fat ta keep em when canned.


----------



## Caribou

ReadyMom said:


> I have a couple of jars that have dried meat, on top ... do you just cut that off, before eating?


I don't, in the reheating/preparation of the meal that dry looking portion gets hidden and I am never aware of it at meal time.


----------



## lilmissy0740

AdmiralD7S said:


> Fatty-looking or actual fat in there? I've read many places that you want as lean a meat as possible since your fat will go rancid before anything else in there goes bad. Have you read/ heard the same?


If there is fat in there it is from the chicken meat. I skinned and deboned the meat. I didn't leave any fat on the meat. 
But when I can stock I don't skim the fat off of it.


----------



## LincTex

ReadyMom said:


> I have a couple of jars that have dried meat, on top ... do you just cut that off, before eating?


I call that "jerky"


----------



## Davarm

AdmiralD7S said:


> Fatty-looking or actual fat in there? I've read many places that you want as lean a meat as possible since your fat will go rancid before anything else in there goes bad. Have you read/ heard the same?


I've never been able to figure out just why it's said to use avoid fats when canning, I've never had any go rancid. Fat adds flavor to the meats and like Linc said, it wont go bad unless O2 is in the jar then the jar would spoil anyway.

I save bacon fat, sausage fat, chicken fat..... and can it, never had any go rancid or spoil. Many "Chefs" will tell you "Fat Equals Flavor", dont shy away from it.


----------



## Wellrounded

I ignore all the fat warnings too. Never had a problem. I don't remove fats unless I want to use the fat for something else. Most of my canned meat has a good layer of fat on top.........


----------

